# Dorado



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought another Dorado. I was salivating over Larry in Calgary's one that he posted on the forum a year or two back, with box (and I think papers). Well I got lucky and bought this one:










It's been a while since I've been active on this board. Sorry. Real life has intervened in a big way and I have not had a lot of time to show off stuff or participate in discussion.

I'm really happy about this one because in addition to the box it has all the other goodies that came with the watch when new. I had sold my other one with the hopes of getting a gem like this. I got lucky.

*Did I outbid anyone here for it?*

I've also bought a few Accutrons (I'm a sucker for watches with original stainless bands) and when I get them I will post pictures, hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey, what happened to my Avatar?


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

That's one great 14K Timex!

Cheers Paul / Canada


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Very nice find. My hat is off to you. :cowboy: You don't see these often, and in this shape... :yes:

harleymanstan


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Love it. 

Can we have more pics please?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

One and a quarter for a Timex? Wow. 

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> One and a quarter for a Timex? Wow.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Well, William, remember, this is a Solid Gold 14K case, back and front, none of your namby pamby Stainless Steel. :lol: Lizard Strap and Gold buckle. Timex Electric Backset movement. A beautifully understated quality watch to wear, absolute symmetry, no visible crown to "lopside" the look of the piece, and the Timex' flagship item of the period. :yes:

Those of us who have them love them. I wear mine, but it's not a beater







too precious for that! But if I came across one in the condition Martinus has posted, I think I could just about flip most of my collection, wear my current Dorado daily, and keep the good one in the safe. I built a Frankenado using a Goldtone backset case and as near a dial as I could find and I find I'm wearing that a *LOT* now!

The ONLY downside is pulling the crystal to change the cell - - but it makes you think, and you use good quality cells  You have to handle one "in theGold" to appreciate just how gorgeous they are :notworthy:


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

looks very nice, and great to see the original box, papers and price tag! Any closer pics of the dial and case? Would love to see 'em if so,

Cheers,

Stephen


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > One and a quarter for a Timex? Wow.
> ...


Mel, I was expecting that reply.  I have no criticism of the watch.

The thing I wonder about is whether this was a planned experiment by Timex to broach the question of a move to the higher-end market?

Later,

William


----------

